# injections??! help!!!!



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

i rang nottingham today to discuss egg sharing and ive got to get my bloods done on my next period (around the 16th of sept) and get reffered by my doctor, so ive made the first step, debbie, the lady i spoke to seemed very positive.

the thing is why i was on the phone to her she mentioned the second injection being done in the muscles in my backside, but i was so excited on the phone im not sure if she meant a single injection or a course of injections? if anyone could tell me i would really appreciate it,
also does it hurt? i had an injection there b4 when i was in hospital but im not sure if they caught a nerve cos it hurt like mad (im a wimp!)


hope everyone is doin well, take care, love maz xxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya maz so pleased to hear u have made a move while waiting on decision from cons,I think ur meaning the intra-muscluar injection (trigger shot) which u have before ec,any correct me if am wrong without this as iam new to it myself and only going on info i have heard or recived,Its an injection called pregnyl which is a on off injection beofre u go in for egg collection.i have mine in fridge now and looking at it scared me and the size of the needle phewwwww dont no wot to think of it really,i havent heard a good thing about it to be honest everyone says its a really painful injection thank god its a one off thing,it involves mixing powder with liquid is all i no lol until i get shown how and wen exactly to do it,but no pain no gain is wot i say wots got to be done has got to be done  Iam sure sumone with a bit more info who had cycled before can give u a little extra help,infact i will be looking forward to the replies off this post as if things go to plan ill be having mine in 16day 
goodluck
love kelly


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh now Im scared too!!!

Does everyone have this? Surely its not possible to do it yourself there?

Is this the one you have to do late at night?

Nic


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

no you dont have to do it yourself, i know that much, debbie said someone else would have to do it because of where it is. my hubby is looking forward to playin dart on my ass which worries me cos hes crap at darts lol, ive asked my mummy to do it (no one is ever too old to call their mum mummy btw) but debbie told me that for a little extra there is a different type of injection that is more comfortable.

nic, dont be scared, it will all be worth it hunnie,just remember why u r doing it. x

kelly, ta for the info sweetie x (oh and btw my old consultant sent me a price breakdown of eggshare, £2383. omg! wont be going there!)

 to u all, love maz xxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I have to agree with Lou, I had pregnyl for my OI cycles, the first time it did sting a bit but the next time I used it it wasn't so bad, It's better to remove the liquid from the fridge about 10 mins before your ready to inject, I found it helped to do it in short sharp bursts, and breath through the sting  I also did mine in my thigh but just used the same size needles as I did when injecting with menopur.
I think I had a slight reaction to the pregnyl though because each time I had one my thigh came up hot swollen red and itchy  This doesn't happen with everyone though 

x x x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

This needle really does scare me and needles dont bother me 
HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

OMG Now you got me REALLY pooing myself


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

me too   im really scared of needles, will they still work if ive passed out mid-injection lol xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

endometriosislass said:


> This needle really does scare me and needles dont bother me
> HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!


What size needle do you have for it hun?

It really wasn't as bad as I was expecting, Honest 

x x x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

40mm and 13mm is the 40mm the drawing one? surely that isnt the injection needle??[br]: 26/08/06, 21:42Just checked book and yea the green needle is the drawing one phewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  iam fine now then!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

The green needle is scary when you see it for the first time lol, I'll ahve to have a look at my needles and see what size mine was lol[br]: August 26, 2006, 09:50:10 PMJust looked and mine were 0.4 x12mm, I used the same sized needles for both Menopur and Pregnyl though so don't know why others have been given bigger needles! 

x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

OMG..reading this thread is making me feel sick!!


----------

